# Ideas for a Vape Cave



## Nadim_Paruk (6/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... some new drip tips from Siam Mods UK and Tripple C USA!
> View attachment 137858
> View attachment 137859
> View attachment 137860
> ...


Just out of interest sake, how many drip tips do you have in your possession Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (6/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail Baby... some new drip tips from Siam Mods UK and Tripple C USA!
> View attachment 137858
> View attachment 137859
> View attachment 137860
> ...



You must have a dedicated room in your house just to store drip tips

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Just out of interest sake, how many drip tips do you have in your possession Uncle @Rob Fisher



Mmmmm... too many to count... Yes I have a drip tip fetish problem.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

Genosmate said:


> You must have a dedicated room in your house just to store drip tips



Well, the boat is now sold and plans are afoot to convert the boathouse into a Vape Cave!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Genosmate (6/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, the boat is now sold and plans are afoot to convert the boathouse into a Vape Cave!


Complete with Maple wall panelling ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/7/18)

Genosmate said:


> Complete with Maple wall panelling ?


And Juma floors.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

Willyza said:


> Have you got the Bosses permission on this



Yes @Willyza!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/18)

jm10 said:


> He is the Boss



At work yes... at home no.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (6/7/18)

Willyza said:


> Have you got the Bosses permission on this


Yip, baby Choo loves it there!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Well, the boat is now sold and plans are afoot to convert the boathouse into a Vape Cave!



Oh my word, this is gonna be epic!
NASA control center Vape Cave in Durban!!
I wanna see this when its done

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, this is gonna be epic!
> NASA control center Vape Cave in Durban!!
> I wanna see this when its done



Still trying to get the design in my head before looking for an interior decorator/builder type! Will put in a bathroom and a lounge and my office which could be a bedroom if we ever sell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Still trying to get the design in my head before looking for an interior decorator/builder type! Will put in a bathroom and a lounge and my office which could be a bedroom if we ever sell.


Dibs!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Still trying to get the design in my head before looking for an interior decorator/builder type! Will put in a bathroom and a lounge and my office which could be a bedroom if we ever sell.



Good move!

Its gonna be epic

Needs to have space for your display cabinet - on second thoughts i think you need a second display cabinet.
Also think about how Robs Ramblings videos will work. Cant be too briht behind where you sit.
And i foresee some built in shelves to house driptips, wick and coils ! Instead of drawers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

Silver said:


> Good move!
> 
> Its gonna be epic
> 
> ...



Yip, all these things are on the list of issues!  Glass doors are a must because open shelves are dust collectors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip, all these things are on the list of issues!  Glass doors are a must because open shelves are dust collectors.



This is awesome @Rob Fisher !!!


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/18)

Raindance said:


> Dibs!
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

Creating this thread to clean up the Vape Mail thread and keep ideas together! I would really love an all wood cave but I think that may be a dash expensive and management has already vetoed that idea.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (7/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 137945


That kind of hurts in a very funny sort of way, lol. 

Actually, its strange how we spend so many years adding bedrooms, garages, family rooms etc. to our houses just to, by the time we have paid for it all, realize what we have built is way too big for us. At this stage in my life, what @Rob Fisher describes as his plans for his boathouse would be all i need in a home.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Creating this thread to clean up the Vape Mail thread and keep ideas together! I would really love an all wood cave but I think that may be a dash expensive and management has already vetoed that idea.
> View attachment 137946


Stunning!

Regards


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/18)

Raindance said:


> That kind of hurts in a very funny sort of way, lol.
> 
> Actually, its strange how we spend so many years adding bedrooms, garages, family rooms etc. to our houses just to, by the time we have paid for it all, realize what we have built is way too big for us. At this stage in my life, what @Rob Fisher describes as his plans for his boathouse would be all i need in a home.
> 
> Regards


Sorry @Raindance, no offence was intended, that was just the most epic dibs I've seen on this forum to date 

I do agree that most folks gather up way too much stuff during their lifetime, but that's kinda what make living life more entertaining. None of this stuff can be taken with when one leaves, but it might just make it easier for whoever takes your place on this planet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

Decent sized desk and workstation with coil building section, and Keyboard and Rat space... Would love a Maple Desk but that may cost a little too much.
Display Cabinets with glass doors.
Closed cupboards to store box's etc with a system so I can find stuff when I sell and can send all the original bits at once.
Baby Choo friendly and some climbing shelves and little caves for her and Monzie to sleep in.
Outstanding lighting over my desk so I can see what I'm doing.
Aircon for those hot Durban Summers and a heating option for these freezing winters.
Most certainly wood floors (not real wood).
Comfortable lounge area for visitors so we can have mini vape meets in comfort.
Small fridge to store Red Pill and some craft beers.
Drip Tip Stand made from Maple that can store a few Tips.
Coffee and Tea area.
Basin and toilet and maybe a shower.
60" TV
USB Charging HUB
Plenty of plug points
OK that's enough for now... what else have I forgotten?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

I love this thread @Rob Fisher
And i love your list above.

"Rat space" - lol !

You need to add that the layout should give some consideration to the background when shooting a Robs Ramblings.

I think the fridge might need to be slightly bigger - not one of those tiny ones. Maybe a medium one.

I also think you need a special spot for wick and coils - one for easy access mear your workstation and the rest can go into the cupboards for storage amd easy retrieval.

Oh my gosh, now i am getting excited. Hehe

Will think up some more and jot them down here if they come to mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (7/7/18)

Can't wait to visit the new vape cave Rob, this is going to be epic!

You're going to need a cloud ruler on the wall, a top class Lazy Boy!

And at least one door like this for premium awesomeness...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/18)

One of these lifesized stormtroopers is a must @Rob Fisher 



https://www.sideshowtoy.com/collectibles/star-wars-stormtrooper-sideshow-collectibles-400077/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> One of these lifesized stormtroopers is a must @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 137964
> 
> https://www.sideshowtoy.com/collectibles/star-wars-stormtrooper-sideshow-collectibles-400077/



I would love one but at $8,000 it a dash too pricey.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would love one but at $8,000 it a dash too pricey.


Yes, the cost on this one is a bit scary but I'm sure there are more wallet friendly ones out there somewhere.


----------



## jm10 (7/7/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would love one but at $8,000 it a dash too pricey.



It's not $8000 @Rob Fisher , it's way cheaper at only $7999.99 
The 'payment plan' is always an option :



AND you can get a $15 discount of you sign up for the newsletter. Bargain.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jm10 (7/7/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> It's not $8000 @Rob Fisher , it's way cheaper at only $7999.99
> The 'payment plan' is always an option :
> View attachment 137968
> 
> ...


That's before shipping, imagine what it costs to courier a person... and no, I have no idea, I've never done it... I swear

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Yes, the cost on this one is a bit scary but I'm sure there are more wallet friendly ones out there somewhere.



@Stosta in a costume, stuck in a corner every time he visits ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/7/18)

For those of us who vape many different flavours, an electronic system for juice would be essential. Names of juice and profile would be on a data base. Just click on the one that you want and it is delivered to an opening on the wall via a conveyor belt. Likewise with mods and tanks.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (7/7/18)

Hooked said:


> For those of us who vape many different flavours, an electronic system for juice would be essential. Names of juice and profile would be on a data base. Just click on the one that you want and it is delivered to an opening on the wall via a conveyor belt. Likewise with mods and tanks.


We had those on the Enterprise. Called replicators. Pity its a different franchise to the Star Wors theme being discussed here.



BumbleBee said:


> That's before shipping, imagine what it costs to courier a person...


Not that expensive, you may be surprised. My buddies Vladimir and Borris specialize in this sort of thing.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

jm10 said:


> View attachment 137967



Love that its gold... but not sure my wife would approve... so the pole didn't make it onto the list!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

Hooked said:


> For those of us who vape many different flavours, an electronic system for juice would be essential. Names of juice and profile would be on a data base. Just click on the one that you want and it is delivered to an opening on the wall via a conveyor belt. Likewise with mods and tanks.



That wouldn't work for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Decent sized desk and workstation with coil building section, and Keyboard and Rat space... Would love a Maple Desk but that may cost a little too much.
> Display Cabinets with glass doors.
> Closed cupboards to store box's etc with a system so I can find stuff when I sell and can send all the original bits at once.
> Baby Choo friendly and some climbing shelves and little caves for her and Monzie to sleep in.
> ...


Separate entrance for strippers and a intercom/surveillance screen for the courier to be spotted.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

@Rob Fisher you forgot one important thing on your list.
A state of the art security system inside the room and around the outside is a must.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher you forgot one important thing on your list.
> A state of the art security system inside the room and around the outside is a must.



100% Good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/7/18)

Raindance said:


> We had those on the Enterprise. Called replicators. Pity its a different franchise to the Star Wors theme being discussed here.
> 
> 
> Not that expensive, you may be surprised. My buddies Vladimir and Borris specialize in this sort of thing.
> ...


A replicator, a transporter for vape mail, and a Klingon to cover the security!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (7/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> That wouldn't work for me.



lol no it wouldn't! Mind you, you've been posting different juices on Vape Mail but I suspect they're not for you. You're a Secret Salesman!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (7/7/18)

Courier...buy it a plane ticket


BumbleBee said:


> That's before shipping, imagine what it costs to courier a person... and no, I have no idea, I've never done it... I swear



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (8/7/18)

Everyone has forgotten about one important thing:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (8/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Everyone has forgotten about one important thing:
> 
> View attachment 138029


Spare toilet paper?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/18)

Christos said:


> Spare toilet paper?


Not at the top of the list. Little detail that can be worried about later. Actually, no, wait a minute

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (8/7/18)

a Jai Haze dart board !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

